# Komplettanleitung Pflege Daiwa



## Salmonidenangler (12. Oktober 2018)

Hallo, ich suche schon seit Wochen in den Tiefen des Netzes nach einer komplett bebilderten Anleitung zur Pflege (Fetten etc.-halt das ganze Programm) einer Daiwa Legalis 1000 oder einer Daiwa mit vergleichbarer Bauart, habe aber immer noch nichts gefunden. Deshalb würde Ich mich freuen, wenn sich da vllt. einer von euch auskennt.

Liebe Grüße,

Salmonidenangler


----------



## Salmonidenangler (13. Oktober 2018)

Keiner eine Idee ?


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Oktober 2018)

Exakt auf dein Rollenmodell zugeschnitten ist es zwar nicht, aber die Tutorials von Alan Tani sind recht gut


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Oktober 2018)

Schreib mal Bummelrudi an, der hat sich da schon viel Mühe gegeben und mir je Anleitung geschrieben. Er wollte die irgendwann eigentlich auch noch öffentlich machen.
Da ist alles super erklärt, mit Bildern, Tipps etc. Und ich mein es war sogar ne Daiwa.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Oktober 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Und ich mein es war sogar ne Daiwa.



Es war sogar ne Daiwa Legalis


----------



## Mooskugel (13. Oktober 2018)

Wäre super wenn das online gestellt werden würde. Wäre auch für mich sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Hadde (14. Oktober 2018)

Ich wäre auch an der Anleitung interessiert!


----------



## Wollebre (14. Oktober 2018)

hier gibt es diverse Beispiele, nicht nur für Daiwa Rollen
https://mulinete.wordpress.com/mulinete/

Mache nicht den Fehler die Rolle gleich in alle Einzelteile zu zerlegen. Gehe sektionsweise vor.
D.h. fange beim Bremsknopf an. Wenn der fertig ist zur Seite legen. Dann den Rotor abbauen. Alles reinigen neu fetten inkl. alle Teile vom Schnurlauf. Dann Gehäuse öffnen. Erst prüfen wie verschmutzt das Getriebe ist. Wenn es noch sauber ist nur das Haupzahnrad (Main Gear) und Exenterrad entnehmen. Dann soweit wie möglich alles altes Fett entfernen und die Kugellager überprüfen. Alle mit Schleif- oder Kratzgeräusche auswechseln. Als nächsten Schritt die Rücklaufsperre ausbauen. ALLE TEILE GENAU IN DER REIHENFOLGE ABLEGEN WIE ABGENOMMEN!!! Dann das Kugellager überprüfen/bei Bedarf wechseln welches oben auf dem Ritzel (Pinion) steckt.
Dann alle Teile dezent fetten und wieder montieren. Bevor der Rotor drauf kommt die Rolle testkurbeln. Da merkt man ob das Getrieb korrket montiert wurde. Wenn ok den Rotor aufstecken und festschrauben. Die Schrabe nicht anknallen!!! Danach wieder testkurbeln. Dann erst die Teile der Spulenstütze auf die Hubachse stecken. Dann Spule und Bremsknopf. Danach ausgiebig testkurbel und Bremsentest. Wenn alles richtig gemacht ist die Rolle einsatzbereit, wenn nicht alles noch einmal.....


----------



## Dachfeger (14. Oktober 2018)

Hadde schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch an der Anleitung interessiert!


Dito


----------



## Salmonidenangler (14. Oktober 2018)

Danke für eure Antworten,

jetzt stell ich mir jedoch noch die Frage welches Öl und Fett ich verwenden sollte (hab da mal was gelesen von wegen sich schnell bewegende Teile ölen, eher langsamere fetten...).
Außerdem wollt ich mal fragen, ob eigentlich alle Shimanos solche Wartungsöffnungen haben in die man ein paar Tropfen Originalöl gibt und gut ist, oder ob man trotzdem das gesamte Prozedere mit Auseinandernehmen & Co. machen muss.

LG

Salmonidenangler


----------



## hanzz (14. Oktober 2018)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten,
> 
> jetzt stell ich mir jedoch noch die Frage welches Öl und Fett ich verwenden sollte (hab da mal was gelesen von wegen sich schnell bewegende Teile ölen, eher langsamere fetten...).
> Außerdem wollt ich mal fragen, ob eigentlich alle Shimanos solche Wartungsöffnungen haben in die man ein paar Tropfen Originalöl gibt und gut ist, oder ob man trotzdem das gesamte Prozedere mit Auseinandernehmen & Co. machen muss.
> ...


Nein, haben nicht alle Shimanos.
Ist in meinen Augen auch nicht großartig wirksam. Ersetzt definitiv keine Rollenwartung.


----------



## Andal (14. Oktober 2018)

Entweder richtig, dann auch mit der vollen Sachkunde, oder zu lassen und nur oberflächlich. 
Und nie vergessen: 9 von 10 Rollen sterben unter dem Schraubenzieher. Warum wohl!?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Oktober 2018)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Wäre super wenn das online gestellt werden würde. Wäre auch für mich sehr hilfreich.



Zum jetzigen Zeitpiunkt ist die Anleitung noch nicht fertig, daher habe ich sie bisher noch nicht veröffentlicht.
Mag ungern halbgare Sachen präsentieren und lass dann die Leute doof sterben.

Wann sie fertig sein wird, kann ich aktuell nicht sagen, wird aber sicher noch nen Weilchen dauern.
Ich denke aber, ich werds dieses Jahr noch hinkriegen.


----------



## Hadde (14. Oktober 2018)

Danke!!!


----------



## Wollebre (14. Oktober 2018)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten,
> 
> jetzt stell ich mir jedoch noch die Frage welches Öl und Fett ich verwenden sollte (hab da mal was gelesen von wegen sich schnell bewegende Teile ölen, eher langsamere fetten...).
> Außerdem wollt ich mal fragen, ob eigentlich alle Shimanos solche Wartungsöffnungen haben in die man ein paar Tropfen Originalöl gibt und gut ist, oder ob man trotzdem das gesamte Prozedere mit Auseinandernehmen & Co. machen muss.
> ...



Das hast du genau richtig gelesen!
Schnelldrehende ölen, und langsame inkl. Getriebe fetten. Wie schon vorab geschrieben die Konsistenz dem Durchzugsvermögen der Rolle anpassen.

Die Wartungsöffnung ist nach meiner Meinung die schlimmste Erfindung die Shimano machen konnte. Alle Unwissenden schütten da Öl rein. An Getriebe gehört nur Fett!!!!!!
Wer dann kein Sprayfett mit langem Sprühröhr hat siehts dann so aus wie auf den Bildern..... Gewissen beruhigt aber Zweck voll daneben.....
Gehe davon aus das Shimano die sog. Wartungsöffnung in Verbindung mit ihren Sprühfett anbieten wollte. Nur hat das Fett nicht den Weg nach D gefunden. Ist in Japan schon extrem teuer. Weil die Sprayflaschen als Gefahrgut zu transportieren sind, hätte der VK in D durch die höheren Transportkosten wohl keine Akzeptanz mehr gefunden.
www.amazon.com/Shimano-genuine-Maintenance-Grease-SP-003H/dp/B01MAXDNAE

Bei dem Preis man müßte wohl mal mit dem sog. Klammerbeutel gepudert worden sein um das zu kaufen.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Oktober 2018)

Viel schlimmer, viele Menschen glauben immer noch, das WD40 ein Schmiermittel ist, dabei ist es stark fettlösend.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Oktober 2018)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Die Wartungsöffnung ist nach meiner Meinung die schlimmste Erfindung die Shimano machen konnte.



Ganz meine Meinung.
Zu weiten Teilen hat Shimano diese "Wartungsöffnung" wieder von den Rollen verbannt, vermutlich auch, weil genügend Leute ihre Rollen zur Wartung eingeschickt haben, wo sie vorher irgendwas reingekippt haben.
Leider will heutzutage quasi kein Hersteller mehr, das der Endverbraucher sein Produkt öffnet und selbst Hand an legt..das will man sich schließlich bezahlen lassen ohne das der Kunde überhaupt erfährt, was repariert oder ob überhaupt daran was gemacht wurde. Keiner der großen legt Wartungsprotokolle bei und das Lamm schluckts einfach.
Beim Auto hingegen springen wir gleich auf die Barrikaden, wenn die Frickelbude an der Ecke nicht alles penibel darlegt. 

Ist noch gar nicht lange her, da gaben die großen Rollenhersteller richtig gute Anleitungen heraus fürs Selbstschrauber, heutzutage will das von denen aber keiner mehr hören.


----------



## Lorenz (14. Oktober 2018)

Wollebre schrieb:


> www.amazon.com/Shimano-genuine-Maintenance-Grease-SP-003H/dp/B01MAXDNAE
> Bei dem Preis man müßte wohl mal mit dem sog. Klammerbeutel gepudert worden sein um das zu kaufen.....


Astronomisch überhöhte Preise, die nichtsmehr mit dem Produktwert oder dem üblichen Verkaufspreis zu tun haben, habe ich schon öfters bei Nischenprodukten aus Übersee bei Amazon gesehen. Vermutlich wird der irgendwie automatisch berechnet und da kommt alles mögliche an service-charge für Beschaffung, Abwicklung etc. drauf...


----------



## Salmonidenangler (14. Oktober 2018)

Puh, also kann ich bei Daiwa bleiben bzw. Shimano kaufen und muss trotzdem schrauben naja was solls, danke für eure Tipps und wenn ich noch Fragen bezüglich der fehlenden Teile in Bimmelrudis anleitung habe melde ich mich hier wieder.
Bis dahin - Petri Heil!


----------



## Wollebre (14. Oktober 2018)

Ein japanischer Hersteller ist bei mir deswegen komplett raus. Wenn es für drei/vier Jahre alte teure Rollen (keine mit Mag Seal) keine Ersatzteile gibt und wegen ein paar gebrochener Plastikteile des Freilaufumschalters einer BC die Teile nicht verkauft werden und darauf bestanden wird die Rolle einzuschicken, sollte man sich wirklich fragen ob man sich das antun muss..... Shimano und diverse andere Marken lassen sich Stationär- bis Big Game Rollen einfach warten. Sicherlich braucht man hier und da etwas Übung und ist nicht zwischen 12 bis Mittags erledigt.
Darum vor dem Kauf schlau machen wie es mit dem Service und Ersatzteile bestellt ist.

Ein Rat den ich immer wieder gerne mitteile: nach dem Angeln keine Rolle abspülen oder duschen! Ganz besonders Multis bekommt das schlecht.
Ins Getriebe eingedrungenes Wasser, noch schlimmer Seewasser, verursacht in spätere monatelanger Lagerung Schäden die oft nur teuer zu reparieren sind. Darum eine Rolle zwischendurch, aber spätestens am Ende der Saison selbst warten oder warten lassen.

Bei Stationärrollen verabschieden sich erfahrungsgemäß die Kugellager in folgender Reihenfolge: 1. im Schnurlauf, 2. das Pinion Lager (oben auf dem Ritzel), 3. das kurbelseitige im Gehäusedeckel, 4. das untere im Kurbelknauf
Bei Multirollen mit Schiebebremse: 1. das Pinion Lager, 2. das kurbelseitige im Gehäusedeckel, 3. das untere im Kurbelknauf, 4. Spulenlager, 5. das im Gehäuse
Bei Multirollen mit Sternradbremse: 1. das kurbelseitige im Gehäusedeckel, 2. das untere im Kurbelknauf, 3. Spulenlager, 4. das im Gehäuse
Sicherlich gibt es Ausnahmen was vom eingedrungen Wasser (Seewasser) abhängig ist und ob eine Rolle oft als Winsch eingesetzt wird und welch schwere Gewichte gekurbelt werden.

Die unendliche Rücklaufsperre sollte ebenfalls regelmäßig kontrolliert und falls notwendig gereinigt werden (mit Bremsenreiniger kräftig durchblasen). Gut trocknen lassen (beschleunigen mit alten Haarfön) und dann dezent ölen oder mit einem weichem Fett schmieren.

Empfehle nur Öle und Fette aus dem Marinebereich anzuwenden. Diese bieten, egal ob im Süß- oder Meer geangelt wird, einen höheren Schutz gegen galvanische Korrosion als Omas Nähmaschinenöl..... Welche Sorten genommen werden muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Gut sind z.B. alle Fette/Öle die z.B. AB Motore angewendet werden. Mit besten Ergebnissen nehme ich seit gut 10 Jahre die die Produkte von ReelX (Fett Medium, Fett Soft, CorrosionX Öl und *nur* für die Spulenlager von BC Rollen das SpeedX. Ist sehr dünnflüssig und muß öfter nachgeölt werden. Die Produkte können untereinander gemischt werden ohne das es zur Separation der Bestandteile kommt. Verharzt nicht, sind nicht giftig, keine Gefährdung von Wassertiere und Pflanzen.

Wer noch im Winter zwische Eisschollen angeln will, sollte vorher seine Rollen für 2-3 Stunden in den Froster legen. Wenn die dann noch locker kurbeln ist alles ok, falls nicht liegt es am Fett im Getriebe und in den Kugellagern welches nicht für kalte Temperaturen geeignet ist. Dann muss auf Winterfett u. -öl umgebaut werden. Kompletten neuen Satz 2RS oder offene Kugellager besorgen. Die öffnen, entfetten und mit einem Winterfett füllen. Getriebe und Teile im Schnurlauf mit dem gleichen Fett schmieren. Wenn die Temperaturen wieder wärmer werden die Kugellager wechseln und *aufbewahren*. Getriebe etc. entfetten und mit dem Standardfett/-öl behandeln.

Dem Thema Bremsscheiben widmen wir uns später.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Oktober 2018)

Hauptproblem warum die meisten Stangen-Statios im Winter bei klirrender Kälte versagen:

Firmeneigene Fettung des Rücksperrlagers, welches nahezu immer das gleiche Schmiermittel wie im Getriebe selbst ist.
Dieses Fett wird bei Kälte für das Rücksperrlager oftmals zu fest, das Lager kann seine Funktion entweder gar nicht und nur sporadisch ausführen.
Ganz besonders lustig wenn man den Anschlag setzen will und das Teil versagt genau in dem Moment 
Ist mir mal bei ner Ryobi Proskyer passiert, obwohl die sogar nen doppeltes Rücksperrlager hat...Pustekuchen, haben beide versagt.
Bei ner Cormoran-Rolle wurde das Fett im Getriebe beim Quappenangeln mal so fest, das Kurbeln nicht mehr möglich war, Handbetrieb am Rotor war dann gefragt...muß ich echt nicht nochmal haben.

Seitdem verwende ich fast nur noch ReelX-Produkte, nie wieder Probleme damit gehabt.


----------



## Wollebre (16. Oktober 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer, viele Menschen glauben immer noch, das WD40 ein Schmiermittel ist, dabei ist es stark fettlösend.



Nicht nur das, sondern auch zu teuer für was man erhält.
Mal das Technische Profil durchlesen. Flüchtige Bestandteile +/- 78 Prozent, feste Bestandteile +/- 22 Prozent. Die 22 Prozent werden nur gebraucht. Darum verzichte ich auf jeglichen Spray und nehme nur pures Öl auch wenn es vielleicht etwas teurer ist.
Einsatzzeit im/am Salzwasser und selbst bei feuchter Luft ist die Einsatzzeit stark limitiert....
Da bleibe ich bei den ReelX Produkten auch wenn die auf den ersten Blick etwas teurer sind. Habe bis zu zwei Jahre Schutz. Nur nach einem Vollbad sollte jede Rolle komplett gewartet werden und die Teile des Schnurlaufs. Die bekommen bei jedem Angeln mehr Wasser ab als alle anderen Teile.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Oktober 2018)

Schön dass hier was passiert!


----------

